# Great Columbus Herf!



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I just wanted to say thanks to Chris (buckeye) for having us over to his house on friday night. We had a great time, drank some great drinks and smoked some amazing cigars.

Attendents were:Buckeye(chris), Me&Liz, Todzilla(Tod), Rockstar(freddy), Steelheaderdu&Tricia (John), Hoyohio (Tim).

Chris was a great host along with his wonderful wife and cute kids. Chris really hooked me up with a bunch of fine smokes on the way out too!!!

We had lots of fun...Hope to do it again soon!

Another Camera has the shot of the whole group...

Crazy double cigar action was going on!!!

Rockstar (thanks for the 02 Quai Dorsay and all the other smokes you let me toke on!! and Chris...you hooked me up fat (Big ass Opusx, Cohiba siglo II, AF Something  , RYJ Exhibition #4) Thanks Brother.










Me










Todzilla Thanks for the 97 Boli PC...Amazing!!!










Rockstar, Me, Steelheaderdu thanks for the 02 SLR..Love em'










I dont have a pic of Hoyohio (Tim) but he's a great guy! Thanks for the HDM Epi #2 (I think).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

JPH said:


> I dont have a pic of Hoyohio (Tim) but he's a great guy! Thanks for the HDM Epi #2 (I think).


 Hey Jeremy. It was a pleasure meeting you as well. That smoke is actually a 2001 H. Upmann Connoisseur #1. Enjoy!

_edit: More notes and Herf pics in the box pass thread._


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Group pic


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Looks like you guys had a great time.

Why are everyones eyes red !!! Never mind. I see the pic of the table.

Glad you guys had a blast and smoked some good cigars.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Herfin's the best.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Great Herf... Chris has a great herfn' spot...And the 70's Longo and Joyita duo that a certain brother said to try was spot on...Thanks for all the gifts guys and we should do it again...


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Glad you guys had a great time!! Was good talking to Freddy and Todd from the Herf!


----------



## steelheaderdu (Aug 18, 2006)

Helluva time guys! Definitey need to get together again soon.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 8, 2005)

Good Times fella's. 10 degrees warmer and I know we could have talked Todd into getting in to the hot tub.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

JPH u do more traveling herfing than I do, Looks like yall had a good time. Way to go enjoy yourselves.:w


----------



## etenpenny (Dec 12, 2005)

Im glad you guys had a good time this weekend with this

we had a good time at LOLH with that longo/joyita combo too, did you taste the root beer??? I guess we can thank kerry for that strange combination

E


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

etenpenny said:


> Im glad you guys had a good time this weekend with this
> 
> we had a good time at LOLH with that longo/joyita combo too, *did you taste the root beer*??? I guess we can thank kerry for that strange combination
> 
> E


no root beer here, that i recall..i think somebody must have spilled root beer on their cigars..lol..


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Looked like a good time...you all should have just "road tripped" it to LOLH. We missed you all for sure....well...okay, not me...but Tom really did.  :r


----------



## DAFU (Dec 14, 2004)

Damn........what was my excuse anyway???????/

Glad to see a good time was had by all!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow, that does look like a good time. If that was the weekend of LOL, I was there, but one of you local guys send me message the next time you guys decide to meet up. I'm on another board pretty much all the time, but venture over here every now and then. I don't think anyone in our group of guys post here, so it would be cool to meet up with some other locals.


----------

